# Quail Hunting at Horseshoe Plantation



## coveyrise90 (Feb 19, 2009)

I was trying to find some info on this place and found this article about a quail hunt there. It's from a Sports Illustrated from 1955.

Got to pg.40
http://vault.sportsillustrated.cnn.com/edb/reader.html?magID=SI&issueDate=19550124&mode=reader_vault



Adam


----------



## mecicon (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Adam,

It took me awhile but it was in wiki:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horseshoe_Plantation


Horseshoe Plantation
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
Location of Horseshoe Plantation in 1860.

Horseshoe Plantation is an 11,000 acre cotton plantation located in northern Leon County, Florida and established around 1840 by Dr. Edward Bradford, a planter from Enfield, North Carolina.[1]

It is currently owned and maintained by Frederic C. Hamilton. Mr. Hamilton is chairman of Hamilton Groups LLC.
Contents
[hide]

    * 1 Location
    * 2 Plantation specifics
    * 3 The 1900s
    * 4 References

[edit] Location

Horseshoe Plantation bordered Edward Bradford's other property of Pine Hill Plantation to its south and was on both east and west sides of the road to Thomasville.

[edit] Plantation specifics

    Also see Pine Hill Plantation

[edit] The 1900s
Location of Horseshoe Plantation in 1911.
Horseshoe Plantation house

In 1901, Clement A. Griscom, a businessman and shipping magnate from Philadelphia whose family gained much wealth after the American Civil War purchased 978 acres (3.96 km2) and plantation house in the horseshoe bend of Lake Iamonia for $5300 from R. E. Lester, the son of Capt. William Lester of Oaklawn Plantation.
Horseshoe Plantation house

From 1902 through 1903 Griscom purchased land from heirs of Burgesstown Plantation, the Whitehead family, and many other owners retaining the "Horseshoe Plantation" name. The plantation eventually was more than 10,000 acres (40 km2) in size with over 25 miles (40 km) of woodland drives. The plantation house had a 700-foot (210 m) long piazza.

Griscom, an owner and breeder of Jersey cattle on his Pennsylvania farm, 'Dolobran,' brought 75 head to Horseshoe. Griscom also fancied pecans and had 75 acres (300,000 m2) set aside for their cultivation. In 1911 There were 80 tenant farmer families at Horseshoe Plantation. One-third of Horseshoe was cultivted by these tenant farmers with 1,200 acres (4.9 km2) in cotton and 1,500 acres (6.1 km2) in corn. The remainder of the plantation was put to use for bobwhite quail. [2]
Duke and Duchess of Windsor visit Horseshoe in 1947

On October 19, 1916, and after Clement Griscom's death, the eastern part of Horseshoe was sold to New Yorker George F. Baker, Jr. for $170,000. Baker was the son of George F. Baker, a wealthy financier and banker who was a financial associate of J. P. Morgan.[3]

The western part of Horseshoe was divided into two separate plantations. Clement Grisom's son, Lloyd C. Griscom, established his 4,000-acre (16 km2) Luna Plantation, a winter residence in the east. It extended along the southern shores of Lake Iamonia westward to the Ochlockonee River. Frances C. Griscom, sister to Lloyd, established her Water Oak Plantation on the remaining 7,000 acres (28 km2) naming it for the antebellum plantation belonging to Richard H. Bradford.[4]

I really enjoyed reading an old SI before it became "People" Magazine for sport/celebs.


----------



## mecicon (Feb 22, 2009)

Horseshoe Plantation Llc

4518 Horseshoe Plantation Rd, Tallahassee, FL 32312-3997

Contact Phone: 	(850) 893-2155 

Ed Epp, Manager

I am guessing that since the Air Force Secretary was there in 1955 it might be out of our price range.

This year I have adhered to my vow to not "pay to play."

I have hunted more diverse lands (with varying success) and had more quality time with my dogs.


----------



## jdgator (Feb 22, 2009)

I literally grew up 5 miles from that place. Beautiful property.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Feb 22, 2009)

It's well out of my price range... I just like to torture myself! 

Adam


----------

